# Rhombodera Adult Female Wing Issue



## Grapple_Apple (Jul 14, 2020)

I have been waiting on this lady to molt to adulhood for some time now, but there seems to have been an issue with the last part of her transformation. Her "top right" wing seems to have had a blood vessel burst when extending the wings, and she now has this bubble like object weighing her wing down. Any ideas as how this could have happened? Has anyone experienced this before?

My main concern is this is caused from inbreeding, and would cause issues in future generations. I'm guessing that's probably not the case though. My idea now is to wait for her to be a bit older, and remove the wing with some surgical scissors since they are somewhat  of a nuisance on her, regardless if she is going to breed or not. 

https://imgur.com/v1G5tBb

https://imgur.com/P5iFM4l

https://imgur.com/jTIqTrG

https://imgur.com/OVaWkCH


----------



## Synapze (Jul 14, 2020)

Grapple_Apple said:


> My﻿﻿ idea now is to wait for her to be a bit older, and remove the wing with some surgical scissors since they are somewhat  of a nuisance﻿ on her, regardless if she is going to breed or not.


I've trimmed one or both wings, depending on the degree of deformity, with no issues. I trim off as little as necessary and stay as far away from the area where the wing meets the body as possible. The wings are dry with no nerve endings, so it'll hurt you more than the mantis.


----------



## Grapple_Apple (Jul 14, 2020)

Synapze said:


> I've trimmed one or both wings, depending on the degree of deformity, with no issues. I trim off as little as necessary and stay as far away from the area where the wing meets the body as possible. The wings are dry with no nerve endings, so it'll hurt you more than the mantis.


Yeah I thought as much, right now I'm playing Mantis M.D. and doing surgery on a small cat eye who's legs were deformed from molting in shipping. Had to use scissors, talcum powder, and a whole lotta willpower to get the ends of those legs off. Hopefully now he molts and starts to regrow them!

Once this big lady is a little less squishy, I'm going to take off the part of the wing, she is clearly uncomfortable with it so it sucks to see it, but at least she'll be able to be relatively normal


----------



## Synapze (Jul 14, 2020)

Grapple_Apple said:


> Had﻿ to use scissors, talcum powder, and a whole lotta willpower to get the ends﻿ of those legs off. Hopefully now he molts and starts to regrow ﻿them﻿!


How many legs did your cat eye lose? I think legs are a whole different ballgame.


----------



## Grapple_Apple (Jul 14, 2020)

Synapze said:


> How many legs did your cat eye lose? I think legs are a whole different ballgame.


The two rear legs, it'll be tricky but if the molts goes well, she'll be able to recover. They were badly bent, and I was worried they would get stuck in the molt since they were misshapen. Right now she's using her raptorials and middle pair, so if she can molt with just the middle pair it'll be a success. Hoping it goes well


----------



## Synapze (Jul 14, 2020)

Good luck!


----------



## Grapple_Apple (Jul 14, 2020)

Just cut the piece of wing off a while ago, she didn't care at all, and she seems better. It sucks her wings will never be normal though


----------

